# 8 months old



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

second time trying to stack Indra.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Nobody? No advise on how to do it better?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> No advise on how to do it better?


I have plenty of advice but no working knowledge! 
The breeder I've talking to about showing Jax said just to teach him to stand still. If you can get her stand still then you can put her into place and call it a stack 
I envy people that can just make their dog stack on their own though!
PS the stack looks good so far  Her bum looks a little high but I'm certainly in no position to criticize lol


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The biggest piece I advice I have for you, is not to stand where you're standing. You can't see anything of the dog except her butt and her head way up in the air, lol

I place my puppies on a surface that is only about the height of my knees, and no higher than my thighs, so I can still reach over my puppy and stack (I let my puppy nibble on something while I do this). When all feet are in place, I continue feeding my puppy, and move to the front of the dog.

If I have help, I get something like this:









That is Mirada at 13 weeks

This is Mirada about 2-3 weeks later:









My puppies are taught to bait at a VERY young age.

At this point, Mirada is 9 months old, and I can handle the dog, the food, and the camera with nobody else around, and get something like this:









You need to teach Indra that where you put her feet is where her feet stay, and it's not an object to move them.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Xeph said:


> The biggest piece I advice I have for you, is not to stand where you're standing. You can't see anything of the dog except her butt and her head way up in the air, lol
> 
> I place my puppies on a surface that is only about the height of my knees, and no higher than my thighs, so I can still reach over my puppy and stack (I let my puppy nibble on something while I do this). When all feet are in place, I continue feeding my puppy, and move to the front of the dog.
> 
> ...


Agreed and pretty!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Xeph. I will try that next time. 

It's a video and I move away from her. 

Maybe the youtube link is better than the photobucket


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Maybe the youtube link is better than the photobucket


Yeah, the photobucket doesn't present as a video xD Just looks like a photo.

That is much better. Something I would say is not to put that inner foot so far forward, she doesn't have the angles for it, and it makes her look really unbalanced. It takes away what rear she does have.

She's also posting (leaning back, which is causing her to roach) because she feels unbalanced due to that forward foot, as well as her head being baited so high, so I'd set her a bit closer together (move the inner foot BACK, NOT the rear foot forward!) and make sure you bait her with her head more level. Overall I'd place her rear feet with the space of Mirada's in the first picture.

I feel her croup is rather steep which could be "hidden" a bit better with just simple manipulation of her feet. 

At this point I'd try taking her outside and stacking her on the ground, because she's too tall to be up on stuff at this point.

Much better though


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I think you're doing a good job!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm definitely no expert, but I would say put something down so her feet don't slide around.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Mrs. K, I tried to play the video but it says you removed your youtube account. Is it just glitching?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Rerun, no it's not glitching. I closed it down. I might even close my blog down. I am spending too much time on the computer and it feels almost like a job to upload these videos and posting on the blog. When I get to the States i want to get involved with a club and not have to worry about putting up videos and keeping the blog.

I will still keep my facebook though and have the videos on there.


----------

